# Dillon and littermates



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got this one aswell.
Awww how cute are they all together, love it!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, Dillon has a twin!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i wish i could take her too, infact all of them! lol x


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

aww they are so sweet


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah i cant stop lookin at that pic.
So cute! x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Terri said:


> Yeah i wish i could take her too, infact all of them! lol x


LOL! 

Cuteness overload, what adorable little ones! :love7:


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

AWWW ! 
Can't you have 6 Chis ?

How much fun would it be raising those four ?
Go for it Terri


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Alan, no i just cant.
I would love it!!
One is spoken for anyway the last wee girl next to Dillon. haha!!
I will have to stick with 3 chi's and 3 cats in this place though.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww how sweet are they all sat together. 

Wish mine would all sit like that for me. x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhhhh my goodness they are just too cute, couldnt you just take them all!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is one of the cutest pics I've ever seen! It needs to be on a greeting card!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

rache said:


> awww how sweet are they all sat together.
> 
> Wish mine would all sit like that for me. x


I heard it took a few times to get that pic lol x



rocky scotland said:


> Ohhhhh my goodness they are just too cute, couldnt you just take them all!


Oh i know, i wish!
But way too costly, not too mention all the vet bills for shots, spays and neuters.
I did think briefly about the black girl but had to be realisitic. lol Dillon is plenty for me with my 2 girls.
Plus my man would have a hairy fit if got another. 
9 pets between us is defo enough. 
I know 3 of those dont live with me, but still. xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

It is a cute pic T you are right, it would look good as a card. xx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh terri what a pic!!! is that a girl 2nd from left


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

The choc one Amanda? no that is the other boy.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah tnx terri,


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw they are so sweet!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awwww, that is so fricken cute! She did great to get them all together like that. From what I understand puppies at this age are somewhat difficult to get pics of anyway. LOL They must be well behaved little puppers already!  What a gorgeous litter though...I'd take them all! hehe


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG, they are all sooooo cute! I love them all!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww how cute!!! i just love that pic!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Love Dillon and the one to the far right oh my


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

JRZL said:


> Aw they are so sweet!


I know! i just love them all.
Duch a cute wee gang. lol



MChis said:


> Awwww, that is so fricken cute! She did great to get them all together like that. From what I understand puppies at this age are somewhat difficult to get pics of anyway. LOL They must be well behaved little puppers already!  What a gorgeous litter though...I'd take them all! hehe


HA! the breeder said she took loads before she got this one.
I would so take them all too if i could.x


MakNLFi said:


> OMG, they are all sooooo cute! I love them all!


Me too! x


xSamanthax said:


> Awww how cute!!! i just love that pic!


It is a cracker eh. x


TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Love Dillon and the one to the far right oh my


Thanks, the other wee girl is called Phoebe, she has her forever home bless. x


----------



## xxdotmyeyes (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh my! I'd LOVE the little brown one between Dillon and his twin sister! lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

xxdotmyeyes said:


> Oh my! I'd LOVE the little brown one between Dillon and his twin sister! lol


Yeah he is a cutie.
Think he will be the spit of his mum when he is fully grown. x


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh goodness... what a gorgeous litter of pups!!..What a great picture of them.. Oh, I am in love with the chocolate.....Terri, they are awesome..


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OH Terri what an adorable litter! Dillon is an absolute doll.........


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

they are so cute!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh man that picture is lovely! Most people hype up baby and pup pics but this is one of the best puppy group pics ive seen if not THE best.

I love Dillons twin but i am partial to black and white dogs... even the others look stunning. I've been watching your postings of your little boy and if you were in America i think i would have caved in and asked for the breeder contact info. lol.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

chideb said:


> Oh goodness... what a gorgeous litter of pups!!..What a great picture of them.. Oh, I am in love with the chocolate.....Terri, they are awesome..


Awww i know Deb, the choco boy is a real cutie too.
I love that pic aswell, something nice to keep always. x



pam6400 said:


> OH Terri what an adorable litter! Dillon is an absolute doll.........


Thanks Pam. x



MisStingerRN said:


> they are so cute!


Thanks Stacia x



Vivid said:


> Oh man that picture is lovely! Most people hype up baby and pup pics but this is one of the best puppy group pics ive seen if not THE best.
> 
> I love Dillons twin but i am partial to black and white dogs... even the others look stunning. I've been watching your postings of your little boy and if you were in America i think i would have caved in and asked for the breeder contact info. lol.


Awww it's a real shame you are so far away.
They are a very cute wee bunch, i hope i get to see how he others turn out.
Maybe i will say to my breeder for their owners to join here. 
The breeder too actually as she has her chi's too obviously. lol x


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg.... How cute!! I adore the one on the right end!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Lori.
Yeah she is a cutie pie aswell. x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

oh, they are all so cute and i just love how they are all in a row


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Elaina.
I love how they are in a row aswell, it wasnt an easy task from what the breeder said. lol x


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

*
Awww it's a real shame you are so far away.
They are a very cute wee bunch, i hope i get to see how he others turn out.
Maybe i will say to my breeder for their owners to join here. 
The breeder too actually as she has her chi's too obviously. lol x*

Yep, you should definately have her join. I'm counting it as a blessing that shes so far away... my mom would kill me if i walked in with a chi right now lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

They are so adorable bless them I hope they all get great loving homes!!! So darn cute!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i love that picture, and i am sooo tempted to get the chocolate boy as i had a chocolate girl from this breeder last year and shes a stunner,


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> They are so adorable bless them I hope they all get great loving homes!!! So darn cute!


Thanks, yeah am sure they will, 2 of them have already. hehe!


lorri said:


> i love that picture, and i am sooo tempted to get the chocolate boy as i had a chocolate girl from this breeder last year and shes a stunner,


Oh you should Lorri 
Katie is a stunning girl! x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah he is grogeous - it's amazing how quickly they turn into proper little dogs, he was so little in your first photos! Adorable


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Jane.
I know they really do change quickly eh. x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

very cute babies


----------



## ~*Elizabeth*~ (Jul 12, 2010)

i am SO in love with the chocolate one in the middle!!!!!!! but, Dillon is the cutest!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG been away for a few days and nearly missed this,what beautiful Chis all of them are stunning


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

~*Elizabeth*~ said:


> i am SO in love with the chocolate one in the middle!!!!!!! but, Dillon is the cutest!


Awww thanks, i am partial to my Dillon of course but they are all so so cute. x



michele said:


> OMG been away for a few days and nearly missed this,what beautiful Chis all of them are stunning


Thanks Michele.
I posted some of Dillon's own wee shoot from this aswell. lol x


----------

